# air newbie



## thebassplayr (Mar 31, 2011)

so i'm in the process of bagging my 20th. i'm going with the auto pilot v2 with airlift slam xl's up front. but as i was researching more, people are saying that the airlift slam xl rears don't go low. I was looking on air assisted website at the mk4 sleeve bag kit, which is a firestone bag with there bracket for a mk4. Are these bags good? Also i've had a quote from ORT including the dorbitz design d-cups + Air House 2 rear bag setup. This is the bags you need to trim the nipple on the frame right? By doing this would this prevent me from going back to stock in the future. All i'm asking is what is the best rear bags to buy and give me input on what you have. i know this has probably been covered on here a million times but i'm lazy :laugh:


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

air lift performance series ...oh and go with E Level and i would buy from BagRiders (amazing customer service)


----------



## thebassplayr (Mar 31, 2011)

DGK_KGD said:


> air lift performance series ...oh and go with E Level and i would buy from BagRiders (amazing customer service)


 is that aired out? the front looks high...do you have a side shot?


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

AAC Firestone rears are awesome. They have good lift and also go super low. They bolt right in and only need a set screw for the tops.


----------



## thebassplayr (Mar 31, 2011)

vjg1215 said:


> AAC Firestone rears are awesome. They have good lift and also go super low. They bolt right in and only need a set screw for the tops.


 how much psi is your driving height on these, have you had any issues with them? how long have they been on the car?


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

thebassplayr said:


> is that aired out? the front looks high...do you have a side shot?












I'm pretty sure that shot was it aired out but it is higher in the front because i dont like sitting the frame on the axle...frame notch saturday  










this is with no air left in the bag


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

My Firestone ride height is 60ish psi with 225/40 18x9.5 and greatplates, the fenders on tire with 20 PSi left in the bags


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

i still don't know what people are doing wrong to not be able to get low with them. 

Steves wagon sitting on tire on 17's. Airlift rears. 
 
Steves wagon by todd williams 83, on Flickr 

my gti sitting on tire on 17's with airlift rears. 
 
My GTI by todd williams 83, on Flickr


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

marked so that I can throw a pic of my firstone rears in here when I get home. 

I have my full bump stops in since I still need to put my set screws in and my ride height psi is around 55-60ish. They suck up a bunch of air to air up due to them being sleeve, but 0 modifications needed, no hacking your nipples off like Pink from The Wall, and get super high and SUPER low.


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: for Air Assisted's kit. It's stupid easy to install and it gets the rears down as far as you want them. They are the only setup my friends run and none of us have had troubles with them.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Airlift rears with IDF drop plates. Best combination out there because you are able to drive lower at a higher psi :thumbup:










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

XL front Firestone rear


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I'll put in for XL fronts, D-Cup Rears with your choice of bag


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

I have the Dorbitz D-Cups with Slam Specialties RE-5s, I didn't cut the nipple so I could go back to stock if I ever needed to. However, I did trim the cup itself much safer (IMO) that way, then hacking the car itself and not being able to go back.

I sit tire on 17s and love how they aren't a sleeve style bag.


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> i still don't know what people are doing wrong to not be able to get low with them.
> 
> Steves wagon sitting on tire on 17's. Airlift rears.
> 
> ...


 please fill us all in cause i cant sit on tires wit hmy 17s


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

tmg1991 said:


> please fill us all in cause i cant sit on tires wit hmy 17s


Man up and modify that top bracket.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

tmg1991 said:


> please fill us all in cause i cant sit on tires wit hmy 17s


put them in take your bump stops out, hit the down button and your on tire. :thumbup:



vjg1215 said:


> Man up and modify that top bracket.


i didn't modify mine and neither did steve.


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> put them in take your bump stops out, hit the down button and your on tire. :thumbup:


Did that  I guess every car is different


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

tmg1991 said:


> Did that  I guess every car is different


and your sure you installed them right? I sit tires with about an inch of travel left in the bag. So i could even get lower if i didn't poke.


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> and your sure you installed them right? I sit tires with about an inch of travel left in the bag. So i could even get lower if i didn't poke.


It's kinda hard to install them wrong. That would be silly


----------

